# שורש - בניין - גזרה



## Diadem

In _dikduk ha-Ivrit_, what is the difference between a גֶּזַע (_geza_) and a שֹׁרֶשׁ (_shoresh_)?

Toda.


----------



## ks20495

שורש refers to the three- or four-consonant roots that are found in Hebrew words. (שורש literally means "root", i.e. the root of a plant.)

גזע is not a concept in Hebrew grammar. But, the word גזע means "tree trunk" or "race" (as in 'human race'). Did you mean גזרה?


----------



## ks20495

Actually, I just looked it up. It appears that גזע also means "stem" in grammar.   However, I've never heard it used in conjunction with Hebrew grammar.


----------



## Diadem

Yes, I read the same about _geza_, but I guess _gizrah _is the intended word. So, _shoresh_ is the root (I'm familiar with that), and _gizrah_ must be the type of verb or actual paradigm of the verb, as in "strong" verbs, "weak" verbs, "hollow" verbs, "gemmate" verbs, etc., right?


----------



## ks20495

Yes, that is correct.

In Hebrew, we use different terminology than "strong", "weak", "hollow", and "gemmate" (?). But, the concept is the same.

However, the actual paradigm has a different name. "Gizrah" refers to the letters that comprise the root and the changes that they cause.


----------



## Diadem

Got it. I guess I'm just confusing the English translations of the Hebrew words. I guess what I said actually corresponded to the _binyan_. Thanks.


----------



## elroy

Just to give some concrete examples:

The verb כתב is in *בניין *פעל.  The *שורש *is כ-ת-ב.  It is in *גזרת *השלמים (you can think of a גזרה as a subcategory within a בניין).

The verb שתה is in the same בניין, but it's in a different גזרה, which is called גזרה ל"ה, because ל' הפועל (the third radical, or "root letter"), is a 'ה.

And so on and so forth... 

Every verb has a שורש and is classified according to its בניין and its גזרה.


----------



## Diadem

Elroy, that's what I was thinking. 

In English, we refer to _gizrot_ (pl.) by the phrase "verb types."

Can I ask someone to list all the _gizrot_ here, or must I post a new thread?

So far, I know of:


גִּזְרַת הַשְּׁלֵמִים


_gizrat ha-shlemim_


"whole verb"


גִּזְרַת הַחֲסֵרים


_gizrat ha-chaserim_


"defective verb"


גִּזְרַת הַכְּפוּלִים


_gizrat ha-kepulim_


"gemmate verb"


גִּזְרַת הַנָּחִים


_gizrat ha-nachim_


"quiescent verb"​ 
Then, there is also גזרה ל"ה (the third letter in the verb root is a ה).


----------



## yuval9

שלמים
חפ"ן
חפי"ץ
מרובעים
נל"א
נלי"ה
ע"ע
נעו"י
נפ"א
נפו"י
יש גם חסרי פה"פ י'


----------



## Diadem

Thank you very much!


----------



## OsehAlyah

Is בניין פעל the only בניין to have subcategories (גזרות)?


----------



## yuval9

OsehAlyah said:


> Is בניין פעל the only בניין to have subcategories (גזרות)?


no, all the ביניינים.
but some גזרות appear only in specific ones.
for example מרובעים is only in פיעל,פועל,התפעל
נפי"ו,חפ"ן,חפי"ץ are only in פעל,נפעל,הפעיל,הופעל
נל"א,נלי"ה,ע"ע,נעו"י in all of them


----------



## ks20495

Just to add on to that....

A גזרה is a group of *roots* that share one letter. That letter affects their conjugation in *at least* one בניין. 



> but some גזרות appear only in specific ones.


This doesn't mean that roots in those גזרות can only be conjugated in certain בניינים. Rather, it means that some letters only cause a change in certain בניינים.

Take גזרת נחי פ"י for example. One common root in this גזרה is י-ל-ד. 

The presence of the 'י only affects פעל, נפעל, הפעיל, והופעל. 

Nonetheless, the verb יִלֵּד in בניין פִּעֵל can still exist. It means "to deliver (a baby)".


----------

